
Blade Runner is set in November 2019: What predictions did the movie get right? - Vaslo
https://www.express.co.uk/entertainment/films/1198613/Blade-Runner-setting-predictions-November-2019-Los-Angeles-Harrison-Ford-Rick-Deckard
======
dorkandstormy
This article reads like a click-through from a Taboola/Outbrain chum box:
designed purely to maximize ad viewability.

------
Thev00d00
Daily Express is a cancer on the British press, please don't click...

~~~
justanotherhn
Quite right, this is Buzzfeed level of "journalism".

